# audio output to mic input



## aurock (May 21, 2005)

Hi

I was wanting to hook up the audio output to the mic input on my sound card. That way if I play something on my pc it will directly record to my pc.
I was nervous to try it because I didnt want to blow my sound card.
Anybody ever try this?? If so, hows the Quality?
Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in your s/c program haven't you a record program with a setting 
record what you hear


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

I know in the old HI-FI days you'd sometimes get all sorts of feedback problems trying to do that sort of thing. Whether it's the same with computers or not I'm not sure. You could try a record/streaming programme that should do what I think you are trying to do. Have a look , see what you think. Here; http://www.sytexis.com/ [there's a free version] :smile:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

this normally would blow out the sound card.


if you notice, microphones are passive (powered by the device) and therefore the mic plug is _pushing_ power and you wouldn't want to connect that to a line level out put.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You can use All2WAV to record sound from anywhere (internet streams, games, MP3s etc) http://www.naturpic.com/all2wav/

Thanks for the link uripyores, I've been looking for a video stream recorder :smile:


----------



## aurock (May 21, 2005)

Thanks, the program is perfect for what im doing.


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

...everyones happy......that's good :smile:


----------

